# Electric Plug In



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi 
I have a bessecar e495 2008 made by swift .When I plug the 240 v socket into the bollard I am not getting the electricity sign on the control panel so it is not charging the leisure battery.Does anybody know if there is a fuse relevant to this .I am getting 240v to the van as these circuits are all working just no 12 leisure battery charge.
Thanks Bri


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Nord?*

Hi,
If Nord electrics on the van ? Its possible the battery charger that has failed

If so and under warranty get Swift to replace all the electrics with Sargent otherwise you are in for trouble and stress

I have had all the Nord electrics fail at least 5 times and just replaced the battery charger(not with Nord) and the fuse box/brain has failed again for the 6th time

I hope its not the above 
Ray


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Nord?*



airstream said:


> Hi,
> If Nord electrics on the van ? Its possible the battery charger that has failed
> 
> If so and under warranty get Swift to replace all the electrics with Sargent otherwise you are in for trouble and stress
> ...


Thanks Ray
Yes it is nord but I have not experienced any other problems before.Do you know where the battery charger is ? Also I've just ran the van for about 30 mins and it seems to have put some charge in .
Bri.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Behind Fuse Box?*

Hi,
May be behind the fuse box - engine charge not connected to mains charger 
There is a fuse within the Nord charger but it is common for the charger to fail and need repair - if under warranty 6 weeks plus as they are returned to Italy unless Swift have rethought and are keeping units to swap out

Others on the forum with Nord failures have demanded a complete change to Sargent - Swift kicked Nord out due to the failure rate and have admitted that the kit ir crap

Ray


----------



## Tezza (May 1, 2005)

Hi I had the same issue with my Sundance, it turned out to be the rocker switch next to the fuses that was faulty, in fact the bank of three, Charger, water heater and heater, were all changed by my dealer as one by one they failed and have had no issues since.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We had the same problem with our sargent, luckilly just down the road from both them and swift, popped in and sargent gave us a replacement unit under wrranty. 
Fortunately solar still worked ok.
Hope you get it sorted ok.

Sue


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Reply*

Thanks for the replies found the charger 
It's not switching on for some reason 
Bri


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Reply*

After doing a bit of research I have managed to find this information that maybe of help to people in the future

www.Apuljackengineering.co.uk/chargers.htm

Bri


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*Reply*

Ive had my charger repaired by Paul at apuljack excellent service 
Bri


----------

